
3D Printing Giants 3D Systems and Stratasys Contemplate Layoffs - prostoalex
http://fortune.com/2015/11/20/3d-printing-layoffs-3d-systems-stratasys/
======
ChuckMcM
Well the marketing material coming out of Makerbot is starting to take on the
tenor of panic. Which isn't too surprising given their ill fated attempt at
locking up the market for themselves early on. I hope that the lesson learned
here is that cutting off the open sharing too early is a recipe for disaster.
I note that it was decades before personal computer companies started trying
to hide everything. The early IBM PC shipped with the source code for the BIOS
in the technical manual for example.

